# 189/190 Invitations for Telecommunications Engineer 2019-20



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Hello Everyone!

I am starting this new thread for all the Telecommunications Engineers out there waiting for either 189 or 190 invite. Please do share any information/updates relevant to your visa invites. All the prospective candidates are also requested to share their DOE and points for this occupation. 

Since I haven't heard from any telecommunication engineer in near future that he got an invite. So I am bit anxious for all the telecom invites this year. ImmiTracker also has very less data about Telecom Engineers.

Looking forward to fresh invites.


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

189/80 points/DOE:10-Jul/Not invited


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

fuzzydunlop said:


> 189/80 points/DOE:10-Jul/Not invited




189/70 & 190/75,DOE:29april2019/Not invited.

Let’s keep this forum updated as I can see no update on invite status in immi tracker as well after Nov2018 for this code 263311.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

fuzzydunlop said:


> 189/80 points/DOE:10-Jul/Not invited


Hey fuzzydunlop,

You will get your invite next month hopefully!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Everyone,

As far as I know, Telecom Engineers can only apply in NSW state for 190. Am i right?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

189/70 & DOE:02 June 2019/Not invited.

190/70+ 5 & DOE : 25 AUG 2018, but did not received invite even at 70+5..Strange for telecom


There are confusions going on for SS invites for 263311. I think NSW has also stopped as per seen in anzsco search.
https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/#no-access


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> 189/70 & DOE:02 June 2019/Not invited.
> 
> 190/70+ 5 & DOE : 25 AUG 2018, but did not received invite even at 70+5..Strange for telecom
> 
> ...


That is what i want to know. Because telecommunications engineer occupation is in the NSW Occupation List. Then why they are not inviting 263311?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> That is what i want to know. Because telecommunications engineer occupation is in the NSW Occupation List. Then why they are not inviting 263311?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I am waiting for the answer of this question from last 01 year dear!! 

If you see MYIMMITRACKER, there also you will get to see only 1-2 updates for telecom engineer SS invites and that too for 75+5 pt. or 80+5 pts. only.

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc189/fullscreen


This is extremely strange why they are not inviting telecom engineer even after being there in NSW occupation list

If anyone else can answer, it will be helpful!!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> I am waiting for the answer of this question from last 01 year dear!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the reason i created this thread to bring all Telecom Engineers on one page. I observed the same trend on immitracker. Now we want to know about telecom engineers experience and opinion who were invited by NSW in the past or people who are waiting for the invite like us. I wish someone knows the answer.

After 189 becoming so competitive now, i am relying on 190 now. But this is quite disheartening to know that NSW is not inviting telecom engineers anymore despite in their occupation list which is strange. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> This is the reason i created this thread to bring all Telecom Engineers on one page. I observed the same trend on immitracker. Now we want to know about telecom engineers experience and opinion who were invited by NSW in the past or people who are waiting for the invite like us. I wish someone knows the answer.
> 
> After 189 becoming so competitive now, i am relying on 190 now. But this is quite disheartening to know that NSW is not inviting telecom engineers anymore despite in their occupation list which is strange.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Right!!


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Other Telecom engineers, Please do share any available information/update in reference to visa invites.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Other Telecom engineers, Please do share any available information/update in reference to visa invites.


One reason that i heard recently from a friend of mine who is in Sydney, he said that there are not much telecom jobs. Maybe this stops them from sending telecom invites. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> One reason that i heard recently from a friend of mine who is in Sydney, he said that there are not much telecom jobs. Maybe this stops them from sending telecom invites.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


The concept of 190 is that the states can invite any applicant whose skill they need in the state without bothering about his points as long as he meets the bare minimum required by DHA

So if any occupation is not in demand in the state, why will they sponsor them ?
They keep some extra occupations in the list just as a contingency 

Cheers


----------



## Abhinav Singh (May 21, 2019)

*263312 and 263311*

Hi Friends,

I will be applying for EA assessment, my current profile is RF optimization engineer with more than 8 years of experience.
Can someone please guide which code should I use 263311 or 263312.
My duties have been-
Team Lead for optimization managed services and optimization projects and regular day to day management of the network to manage the RF KPI's.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Abhinav Singh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I will be applying for EA assessment, my current profile is RF optimization engineer with more than 8 years of experience.
> Can someone please guide which code should I use 263311 or 263312.
> ...


Dear Abhinav,

Go through the definitions of 263311 & 263312 and check where your experience lie and then decide to go for that. Don't just take anyone's word for that.

*263311 Explanation:*
https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263311.php

*263312 Explanation:*
https://www.acacia-au.com/anzsco/263312.php


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Abhinav Singh said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 263311. I received my EOI 11 March for 80 points within 2 weeks after I submitted. Now waiting grant after submission on 21st March.No CO contacts yet. Waiting eagerly.Lets see.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

tharinduwije said:


> It's 263311. I received my EOI 11 March for 80 points within 2 weeks after I submitted. Now waiting grant after submission on 21st March.No CO contacts yet. Waiting eagerly.Lets see.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Did you get 189 invite or 190? Which occupation are you? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tharinduwije (Jan 14, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Did you get 189 invite or 190? Which occupation are you?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


189 Invite , Telecommunications Engineer

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Reading this thread is making me nervous too for an invite. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:

ANZSCO: 263312-Telecommunications Network Engineer
DOE: 28-Jun-19
189: 75 points
190 (NSW): 80 points
489 (SA): 85 points

BTW good thread for telecom engineers to keep a watch and share updates!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Khurram86sa said:


> Reading this thread is making me nervous too for an invite. Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish we all get invites very soon. Occupation list for NSW is yet to be announced. Their website is yet to be updated for new fiscal year. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Hi Everyone, 

I can see currently ACT state nomination is open and 26331x ANZSCO is in the new occupation list. 

Any thoughts about ACT as prospective place for Telecom Engineers? Worth to apply for?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Khurram86sa said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has a caveat condition on this occupation as well which states that a candidate should have 1 year Australian/ACT experience. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> I wish we all get invites very soon. Occupation list for NSW is yet to be announced. Their website is yet to be updated for new fiscal year.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Don't rely on NSW for invite at 70+5 pts. dear!!Its hard to get the same at this figure..

Very less chances for 189- ITA as well at 70 pts for 263311 .Better we shud increase points from 70 to 75/80 which is the only solution now it seems to be!!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Don't rely on NSW for invite at 70+5 pts. dear!!Its hard to get the same at this figure..
> 
> 
> 
> Very less chances for 189- ITA as well at 70 pts for 263311 .Better we shud increase points from 70 to 75/80 which is the only solution now it seems to be!!


Yes you are very right. My problem is that i will get 5 additional points in Nov for experience. So in Nov19 my points will be 75.. But then new rules will be implemented. Maximum i can get is 80 with spouse English points. So what will be the chances of 263311 after November with 80 points. What do you think? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Yes you are very right. My problem is that i will get 5 additional points in Nov for experience. So in Nov19 my points will be 75.. But then new rules will be implemented. Maximum i can get is 80 with spouse English points. So what will be the chances of 263311 after November with 80 points. What do you think?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


That's good!!

With 80 pts. in Nov. chances are bright, go ahead!!

I am also planning to give PTE and trying to score 79 plus so that i can make 80 Pts.I am lacking of 3-4 pts. in writing and reading everytime , I tried 3 times.. Can you please suggest any good online links for tips /suggestions on the same..As i see you have already scored 79 plus..


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> That's good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh i would love to help you. I struggled in reading as well. Didn't get 79 the first time in reading. Though i prepared well enough again and got the desired score. I have some good reading and writing material that I can share with you. For writing i followed Jay's structure. I made good notes about reading and writing. I can send you that as well. I learned fancy words as well which i used in all the writing tasks. So all in all i spent almost 1 hour daily for 2 months. Give me your email ID. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> That's good!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that after Nov 80 pointers will have bright chance. Because overall the bar will be raised by 10 points because of single candidates. After new rule implementation, 80 pointers will be just like 70 pointers today. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Oh i would love to help you. I struggled in reading as well. Didn't get 79 the first time in reading. Though i prepared well enough again and got the desired score. I have some good reading and writing material that I can share with you. For writing i followed Jay's structure. I made good notes about reading and writing. I can send you that as well. I learned fancy words as well which i used in all the writing tasks. So all in all i spent almost 1 hour daily for 2 months. Give me your email ID.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks much for the help!!

I have sent u my mail id as Private message. Pls check if you got it?


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> I doubt that after Nov 80 pointers will have bright chance. Because overall the bar will be raised by 10 points because of single candidates. After new rule implementation, 80 pointers will be just like 70 pointers today.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Yeah, i also calculated that,it might be possible 80 pts will be more or less equal to 75/70 pts. on an average basis. All we can do is to hope for good!!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Thanks much for the help!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have sent u my mail id as Private message. Pls check if you got it?


Got it! I will send you in 24 hours. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> Got it! I will send you in 24 hours.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Thanks!!


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi 
Can someone please start a new thread for 189/190 For accountants and auditors 
As I am unable to understand current scenario.

Thank you in Advance


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

Gracious0 said:


> Hi
> Can someone please start a new thread for 189/190 For accountants and auditors
> As I am unable to understand current scenario.
> 
> Thank you in Advance


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...stralia/798178-eoi-submitted-accountants.html


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

190 NSW List:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ccupation-list

489 NSW List:
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...t/nsw-489-list


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> 190 NSW List:
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...ccupation-list
> 
> 489 NSW List:
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...t/nsw-489-list


Now I understand after looking at the new list, why they do not invite Telecom Engineers.

Hopes gone for 190. :faint:


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Now I understand after looking at the new list, why they do not invite Telecom Engineers.
> 
> Hopes gone for 190. :faint:


Now I am thinking about which other state nominates Telecom Engineers 263311? Any info?


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

I see numerous job postings daily in NSW for the exact same job which I am doing here in Pakistan. But unfortunately, Telecom Engineers are not in high demand in NSW where on the other hand, my job is in high demand. How can i eradicate this issue? 

I mean, work i am doing is high in demand. I am a Data Center Engineer. And i see job numerous job postings on LinkeDIN daily in NSW only. But my occupation is Telecom Engineer which is not in high demand in NSW.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

*divyesh.sethi*



Flyinghigher said:


> Now I understand after looking at the new list, why they do not invite Telecom Engineers.
> 
> Hopes gone for 190. :faint:


Yes..This time they have clearly mentioned the availability status for all occupations!! I think that this was not mentioned in the previous year's list.


And for Telecom it is limited, Moreover , an additional criteria of living and employed in NSW for an year is also there.. Strange!!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Yes..This time they have clearly mentioned the availability status for all occupations!! I think that this was not mentioned in the previous year's list.
> 
> 
> And for Telecom it is limited, Moreover , an additional criteria of living and employed in NSW for an year is also there.. Strange!!


What do you mean additional criteria? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> What do you mean additional criteria?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


See the list carefully
It’s given on top and then yes or no against each occupation 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list


Basically looks like most pro rata occupations have been put on the additional criteria requirements 

Cheers


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

NB said:


> See the list carefully
> It’s given on top and then yes or no against each occupation
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...list/nsw-190-priority-skilled-occupation-list
> ...


But telecom is not prorata. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Flyinghigher said:


> But telecom is not prorata.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


I was talking in general broad terms
There will be some exceptions 

Cheers


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

*divyesh.sethi*



divyesh.sethi said:


> Yes..This time they have clearly mentioned the availability status for all occupations!! I think that this was not mentioned in the previous year's list.
> 
> 
> And for Telecom it is limited, Moreover , an additional criteria of living and employed in NSW for an year is also there.. Strange!!


Same criteria is already there for ACT as well. and now for NSW, same conditions have been implemented!!

Telecom guys should now forget about State sponsorship.. No chances for 190

ACT >>>>> Employment Caveat. Minimum one year ACT employment contract (in the nominated occupation). The employment must be with a medium to large enterprise (50 plus employees) located in the ACT; or an academic appointment at an ACT tertiary institution. 

NSW >>>>> Some occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Occupation List (NSW 190 List) are now subject to an additional requirement for nomination by NSW.
The additional requirement for these occupations is to be living in NSW, and to have been employed in NSW for at least one year, in the nominated occupation.
These occupations are indicated on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

divyesh.sethi said:


> Same criteria is already there for ACT as well. and now for NSW, same conditions have been implemented!!
> 
> Telecom guys should now forget about State sponsorship.. No chances for 190
> 
> ...


If anyone else, have any info about this ANZSCO for SS 190 visa.

Please do share!!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

divyesh.sethi said:


> If anyone else, have any info about this ANZSCO for SS 190 visa.
> 
> 
> 
> Please do share!!


189 is the last ray of hope now. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

It's time to deselect 190 visa category from EOI. :faint:


----------



## ninjaturtle (Jul 14, 2019)

*ninjaturtle*

Hi All!

I wanted to check if it is wise to create a new EOI for 189. I had created one EOI for 189 and 190 and had recently updated(2nd July'19) with my PTE marks. while my current score is 70-189 and 75-190, I wanted to know if it would be wise to create a new EOI for subclass 189 as its just recently I have updated my actual EOI. Would there be a downside of creating a new EOI, would I be losing out on any chance of getting an early invite because of this? Please help!

Thanks in advance


----------



## ninjaturtle (Jul 14, 2019)

Also, in November, I will get an extra 10 marks of new rules getting applied hence my score would be 80-189 and 85-190. What should I do?

if my current marks 70 is too less to get an invite before nov, would creating a new separate EOI be beneficial at all for I might have a chance to get invite by nov immediately or it would not matter at all?

Thanks!


----------



## ninjaturtle (Jul 14, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> It's time to deselect 190 visa category from EOI. :faint:


Hello sir!

If you can help me answering my query, since we have similar marks but I am applying for different code.


I wanted to check if it is wise to create a new EOI for 189. I had created one EOI for 189 and 190 and had recently updated(2nd July'19) with my PTE marks. while my current score is 70-189 and 75-190, I wanted to know if it would be wise to create a new EOI for subclass 189 as its just recently I have updated my actual EOI. Would there be a downside of creating a new EOI, would I be losing out on any chance of getting an early invite because of this? Please help!

Also, in November, I will get an extra 10 marks of new rules getting applied hence my score would be 80-189 and 85-190. What should I do?

if my current marks 70 is too less to get an invite before nov, would creating a new separate EOI be beneficial at all for I might have a chance to get invite by nov immediately or it would not matter at all?


Thanks in advance


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

ninjaturtle said:


> Hello sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello ninjaturtle,

Submitting a new EOI will not be beneficial for you. The sooner you submit EOI, the better it is. And EOI is valid for 2 years. Why do you want to update your EOI when it serves no purpose? In fact it will change your DOE.

With 2 July DOE you have a better chance to get an invite than today DOE (17 Jul). Although 70 pointers will get an invite or not before November is another discussion. But submitting a new EOI is in no way wise.

I have submitted my EOI in april and i keep on updating the information whenever there is an update. Just to keep my DOE of April.

So i suggest you keep your EOI since it is not expiring. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjaturtle (Jul 14, 2019)

Many thanks for your prompt response, sir.

I am hearing that it would be better to have two separate EOIs for 189 and 190 to have better chances of getting an invite.

If you can explain to me, keeping the same EOI for both subclasses will equally give me a chance for both the subclasses or would thereby any criteria for selection?

Also, what do you think when would I get an invite with my current score as 70/75 - 180/189 and from Nov my score will be 80/85.

Please advise. Thanks!


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

ninjaturtle said:


> Many thanks for your prompt response, sir.
> 
> I am hearing that it would be better to have two separate EOIs for 189 and 190 to have better chances of getting an invite.
> 
> ...


It all depends on the applicant priority. Like I submitted same EOI for both 189 & 190 because I wanted to get an invite in any visa category. What happens is, if you submit one EOI for both visas, and you get invitation for 190, then your EOI will be freezed after this invitation and you will no longer be considered for 189. If in your case, you will apply for 190 visa immediately after getting invite then there is no need to file two separate EOIs. 

Furthermore, you will have equal chance for both the visas if you have selected 189 & 190 both in one EOI that is the purpose of selecting multiple visas. Understand this way. Submitting two separate EOIs mean taking both visas parallel. Submitting one EOI mean you want to get any one of the invitation either 190 or 189. Hope you understand.

For the invite prediction, sorry, I can't predict that. In fact, you and me are in the same boat wrt points.


----------



## Abhinav Singh (May 21, 2019)

Hi All,
This is the responce I have received: -
Please note for this experience to be recorded :

1.Experience/Reference Letter highlighting atleast 5 duties/responsibilities should be on company letter head and signed or stamped by the HR Department or the immediate line manager as per the MSA Booklet.
2.Experience/Reference should also highlight the position you were employed as.


I had already shared the reference letter in required format but it was not on comlany letter head, it was notarized.

Can someone share their experience on the same as to what is now required.

I am not able to manage the letter with company letterhead.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Flyinghigher (May 13, 2019)

Abhinav Singh said:


> Hi All,
> This is the responce I have received: -
> Please note for this experience to be recorded :
> 
> ...


Dear Abhinav,

This is an irrelevant post since this thread is for Telecoms only. I replied your post in EA thread. Post your query once and in the relevant group only please.


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

Flyinghigher said:


> Hello ninjaturtle,
> 
> Submitting a new EOI will not be beneficial for you. The sooner you submit EOI, the better it is. And EOI is valid for 2 years. Why do you want to update your EOI when it serves no purpose? In fact it will change your DOE.
> 
> ...


Hello Flyinghigher 
Whether the DOE will be the first date of submitting EOI or is it the date at which you update your points due to superior english ?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

siby.kuriakose said:


> Hello Flyinghigher
> Whether the DOE will be the first date of submitting EOI or is it the date at which you update your points due to superior english ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Any change of points for whatsoever reason will change the DOE to that date
So in your case it will be the date you upgrade your English score 

Cheers


----------



## Darksideofthemoon (Jul 22, 2019)

Hey Guys, I had applied for SA 190 under high points category. Details are:

263312

80 points inc. ss (75+5)

18.06.19

PTE: 90 each

Exp: 10 y

When I login to SA website, it shows status as "lodged" but category shown is 190/489. I don't want to go for 489. 

Q1 : Did I miss something! 

Q2: Can I expect an invitation for SA190 within next 4 weeks as processing timelines mentioned were 8 weeks from application date!

TIA


Sent from my E using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I also apply to SA for 190 under the same category? And do I need to apply to any separate site or same skillselect site will work? 

Occupation :263312
Exp. Offshore :10years
Points :75+5



Darksideofthemoon said:


> Hey Guys, I had applied for SA 190 under high points category. Details are:
> 
> 263312
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Can I also apply to SA for 190 under the same category? And do I need to apply to any separate site or same skillselect site will work?
> 
> Occupation :263312
> Exp. Offshore :10years
> Points :75+5


Members prefer to use separate EOIs for each state, 189 and 489

You have to use the same Skillselect website
Just create new EOIs

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I wanted to know that whether I am eligible to apply 190 for SA or not with 75+5, because as per official site 2633 category only eligible for 489 then how that person applied 190 for SA? 



NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Can I also apply to SA for 190 under the same category? And do I need to apply to any separate site or same skillselect site will work?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> I wanted to know that whether I am eligible to apply 190 for SA or not with 75+5, because as per official site 2633 category only eligible for 489 then how that person applied 190 for SA?


Skillselect allows you to apply for any state and for any Anzsco code irrespective of whether the state allows it or not
Even if you apply , the state will simply not consider your application..that’s all 

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

I do agree with your statement but here I want to know my eligibility for SA 190 category rather than applying Just for the sake of application.


NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to know that whether I am eligible to apply 190 for SA or not with 75+5, because as per official site 2633 category only eligible for 489 then how that person applied 190 for SA?
> ...


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

singlarun said:


> I do agree with your statement but here I want to know my eligibility for SA 190 category rather than applying Just for the sake of application.




Anyone recieved invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

No invite seen below 85 that is too for mechanical . Seems again 100 happened this time. DOE 8th may 2019 /75/263312 /no invite.


----------



## Sri1_2 (Jul 12, 2018)

singlarun said:


> No invite seen below 85 that is too for mechanical . Seems again 100 happened this time. DOE 8th may 2019 /75/263312 /no invite.




Nowadays it’s become challenge to get invite especially for Telecom group.Not sure how it looks during yesterday round.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Sri1_2 said:


> Nowadays it’s become challenge to get invite especially for Telecom group.Not sure how it looks during yesterday round.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes exactly. I thought I would have had a good chance this round (DOE:10 Jul/80 points) but it was never meant to be. Now, I am wondering if I should go for 190 TAS instead? I have already selected 189 and 190 in the same EOI. If I do get an invite for 190, will the 189 EOI freeze or can I wait for one more round and try my luck with 189?

Any suggestions?

ANZSCO: 263311
DOE: 10-JUL
189: 80 points
190: 85 points (TAS)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fuzzydunlop said:


> Yes exactly. I thought I would have had a good chance this round (DOE:10 Jul/80 points) but it was never meant to be. Now, I am wondering if I should go for 190 TAS instead? I have already selected 189 and 190 in the same EOI. If I do get an invite for 190, will the 189 EOI freeze or can I wait for one more round and try my luck with 189?
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


If you get the final invite under 190, the EOI, will freeze and it will not participate under 189 round
Preinvite only will not freeze the EOI
You can remove the 190 from the existing EOI and file a fresh 190 EOI separately 

Cheers


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

Did any got invite for telecom in the month of Nov?


----------



## vgpsingh_1985 (Jun 4, 2017)

Looks like it is tough time for telecommunication engineer , no invites under 189/190. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Telecommunications Network Engineer - 263312
Points: Age = 25 | Bachelors = 15 | English = 10 | Experience = 15 | Spouse Points = 10 | NAATI = 5 | AUS EXP = 5
EOI 189: 85 points


----------



## fuzzydunlop (Apr 28, 2019)

Got my grant finally. It still hasn't sunk in yet.

TAS 190 - 263311 Telecom Engg:
Age 30, Bachelors 15, PTE 20, Skilled partner 10, Aus study 5 TAS study 5 with 85 points

Nomination lodged: 20-Sep-19
Invitation received: 25-Oct-19
190 applied: 20-Nov-19
Direct grant: 24-Feb-20

Thank you to the wonderful community here.

Do not lose hope guys.


----------

